# New to DCC - a few ??'s



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a fleet of Spectrum dash 8's and another fleet of Athearn BB SD40-2's and then a few Athearn RTR GP60M's & GP60B's. All are DCC quick plus equipped except for the Athearn BB models. I would like to start converting these to DCC and I am wondering what type of decoder I would need? Is there a generic type to fit all of these? I should mention that I would like to start with a NCE PowerCab set up. Also, if I wanted to add sound later, do I need a completely different decoder or is there an add on decoder for that? Do most decoders come with options for lighting features? I included a couple pics of the loco's I am wanting to convert over from DC. Thanks in advance from a DCC newbie!!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

athearns that are quick plug equipped will accept the 9 pin connecotr, ie the basic digitrax DH123 or DH163 the D variation. spectrum dash 8 will take PS flavor of it 8pin NMRA connecotr. or go for board replacement decoders and replace the stock lightboard

option of other brands exists


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Looking real fast I mean fast, it looks sound will have to be separate with your engines. 
This is a link for TCS decoders that gives, very good instructional pictures on may engines. Being new to this, looking at varoius install methods helps a lot. Newer engines are much easier with drop in boards that even include sound. Look though every thing and if you have questions we will try to help. As per which brand that is all personal preference. 
http://tcsdcc.com/public_html/Customer_Content/Installation_Pictures/HO_Scale/HO_Search/search.html

This is the link for Digitrax 
http://www.digitrax.com/decsel.php 

Last is NCE. You really need to know what style decoder you need before looking here. http://www.ncedcc.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&page=shop.browse&category_id=13&Itemid=1


----------



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks guys for your expertise! I will have a look there and see what is what and if I have more questions I will throw em out here. Thanks again!!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I use NCE D13SR for almost all my installs. Yes It's a generic decoder but it's a tough one! Add on sound can be had in the form or Digitrax SFX004 (Sound Bug) or the better version SFX064D.
These are generic decoders and they do sell Plug and play decoders for just about every type engine out there now.


----------



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

OK, I think I might be stuck already...I decided to take the shell off one on my Spectrum dash 8's and here is what I find. Nowhere to plug a decoder in???


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

lol, I had ya covered. Break out the soldering iron
your engine below
http://www.tcsdcc.com/public_html/C...pectrum_Dash_8-40CW/Spectrum Dash 8-40CW.html


----------



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

WOW!! That is awesome!! Thanks for that link, it should be not all that bad now. I am curious if anybody knows if they make complete super detail kits for Dash 8's n GP40's? I know its a lil off topic but I thought i would throw it out here anyways...


----------

